# Just passed my Certification Exam



## karenlombard (Oct 21, 2011)

I am so happy that I have passed the certification exam !!!   Now to work on getting the A removed. I would like to know how to go about  gaining experience through internship or externship since on took my course on line. Also do CEU's count towards the education requirements? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Karen


----------



## ecushing (Apr 26, 2021)

karenlombard said:


> I am so happy that I have passed the certification exam !!!   Now to work on getting the A removed. I would like to know how to go about  gaining experience through internship or externship since on took my course on line. Also do CEU's count towards the education requirements?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Karen


Hi Karen. I know this post is 10 yrs old.... but I just passed my certification exam, and I'm wondering how things worked out for you?


----------

